# 38 Gallon Stocking Help



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I think a 38g is going to be too small for a pair of discus. I would say it's fine for 1 of them but they like to be in schools and you don't have enough space to have them. 

In my 38g, I have 1 pearl gourami, 1 sailfin molly, 7 black neons, 11 neons and 4 bolivian rams. 

I'm thinking about switching 2 of the Bolivian rams for a schoolof hatchets or white clouds and swapping out the 7 black neons to 10 more neons.


----------



## Budget aquarist (Feb 1, 2011)

here is my theory. as long as the fish do not feel cramped and have adequate swimming room it will be fine (you also need adequate filtration and lighting as well as water movement but that isnt really an issue for you). Its all common sense, a discus could theoretically fit in a 38 gallon but you have to factor in their behavioral traits, they are skittish and will likely be very stressed due to all those tetras in one smaller area.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah I know but I think I could make the space just like daverock1337's 29g which is really what I would like to go for but if you think that it may not work. Also does a 2215 and penguin 300 sound like enough filteration?


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

Another vote for too small for discus, although doable if you really want. Discus do by far the best in small groups and while you could maybe keep 1 or 2 in the 38 gallon, you will have issues with them getting stressed and showing skittish behavior. Having said that I know there are people that have successfully kept a pair in 40 gallon tanks. If you really want to try discus I would say switch the inhabitants from your 50 gallon...it would buy you at least a little more space. If looking for other suggestions altogether, I would say go for some rams or kribs as a centerpiece fish in a 38 gallon.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I know you guys seem a little bit doubtful with it what if I made sure water quaulity is ok and if I was to get 2 of them when they were small and let them grow so they become less hesitant then get rid of them when they get too big. To come to the front and maybe just have a school of tetras and some cories? I'm not trying to be stubborn but I don't think I can move the other fish there. If you guys think it won't work I could always think of something else. Thanks


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

What do you guys think?


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Won't someone answer? :help:


----------



## kevgsp (Mar 7, 2011)

A planted 38 will have almost no room for discus.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you think I should move my angelfish from the 50 gallon to my 38 if I want to get discus?
Or should I just not get them. Also would discus get along with peacock gobies?


----------

